# Gmail bad address help



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 25, 2007)

I have a list of emails I want to send a gmail note to, and the gmail nanny tells me some of the addresses are not formated correctly and and the message cannot go out. How can I find the ill formed email addresses? I"ve been through the list and am not spotting anything. Is there a utility that can do this?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 25, 2007)

I would check for a missing comma or something like that as the culprit if you think that the addresses all look solid.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like all the commas are there. I'm PM'ing you.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 25, 2007)

Chris,

If you copied this list from another email program (especially Outlook) that is likely the problem. The paste would be of some "display" names
instead of all email addresses. That won't work in Gmail. It could also likely be extra carriage returns if you pasted from an excel spreadsheet.

I had the same issues a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 25, 2007)

I did find the problem in my manual editing of the list. Fred, is there a way to get Outlook addresses cut and paste? 



fredtgreco said:


> Chris,
> 
> If you copied this list from another email program (especially Outlook) that is likely the problem. The paste would be of some "display" names
> instead of all email addresses. That won't work in Gmail. It could also likely be extra carriage returns if you pasted from an excel spreadsheet.
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 25, 2007)

Chris,

Sorry I hit the rack before I could help you on this more.

GMail actually allows the importing of your Outlook Contacts. Export your Contacts from Outlook into CSV and then import them into GMail.

That will free you from the trouble of cutting and pasting from Outlook. You'll also have your contact list backed up online.


----------

